
Forbes 30 under 30 2016 - chirau
http://www.forbes.com/30-under-30-2016/
======
tracker1
A whole new generation of ageists...

I don't have a problem saluting young and talented people... I feel that
calling people out based partly on age (especially as adults) is just as bad
as calling them out on gender, race and sexuality.

